# Daily Digest



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Good morning, Does anyone give their poodle digestive enzymes with probiotics to help support the digestive tract? My dog kept burping after eating and occasional vomiting so I started giving her Pet Naturals "Daily Digest" and it helped. The vet suggested Nutramax Proviable - DC capsules supplements. I think they are better as we travel some. They seem to be working. Just wondering what or if anyone else used them? Any suggestions are appreciated. :adore:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Proviable is a nice probiotic - it is what I keep on hand. It isn't a digestive enzyme, though. I have used Prozyme as a nice digestive enzyme.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

*Daily digest*

Thanks I will look up prozyme . I think a digestive enzyme will help. I know they help me. LOL


----------

